# Old REALLY old BCA



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Look familiar??

http://web.archive.org/web/20020608070102/http://www.bcaquaria.com/

... or this?
http://web.archive.org/web/20040329154932/http://www.bcaquaria.com/

...or this??
http://web.archive.org/web/20060128160700/www.bcaquaria.com/forum/index.php

...bottom of page...April...April...name rings a bell but...???

http://web.archive.org/web/20071013013900/http://www.bcaquaria.com/


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

both are before my time..


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you go a long way back for someone that only has 8 posts


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

a time traveller perhaps ...


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

pt1190 said:


> Wow, you go a long way back for someone that only has 8 posts


 I remember when dirt was invented.
I wasn't a member back then. Not for a few years until after water was invented.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The first 2 were just before my time. I think I started reading somewhere in the 2nd iteration and joined in the third in 2006.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

...and darb wins the grand prize! A custom fitted straight jacket with stainless steel buckles!! ooooohhh!! 
I was looking for BCA archives wondering if anything could be saved. Fed BCA.com into wayback machine. Not a lot of much useful so far but interesting to see the progression of BCA. Especially for those of us that weren't around wayyyyyyy back then.
Enjoy : 

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.bcaquaria.com


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember the second one that is all blue. I was not a member though but I remember looking at the site.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a lot is 'clickable' but the 'fish species' from June 8, 2002 is.

http://web.archive.org/web/20020608070102/http://www.bcaquaria.com/

also found that once you've clicked on 'fish species' you can click on a particular fish type


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

long time ago I was a co-admin with Clarence =b
i made this one:
http://web.archive.org/web/20060128160700/www.bcaquaria.com/forum/index.php

hahaah


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm from another planet. Looks pretty normal to me. Hey, you guys don't sell much; no one has any goodwill, including "moi". !)
hard copy isn't just a tv show..........zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

way before my time


----------

